# What's wrong with my light fixture?



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

I have two Coralife Aqualight 30" Dual T5 FW light fixtures. I recently moved the tank and have been operating my older fixture manually. Yesterday I finally put it on a timer.

When the timer turned the light off (so the switch on the light is still turned on), I started noticing that the lights would flash every minute or so. It's an extremely quick flash. Reminds me of lightning in a sense.

I first tried a different plug in the same timer. Still flashing.
I changed the timer. Still flashing.
I changed back to the first timer I was using and plugged in my new fixture. I does NOT flash!
Therefore, it is the lighting fixture itself that's causing the flashing problem.

What can cause a fixture to do this? What can I do to fix it?


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

If the timer is off then there should be an open circuit so if the timer is functioning properly I do not see how you are getting power to the light every minute or so after the timer has "turned off."

Are you sure the timer is functioning properly?


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Tex beat me to it!
If the timer is functioning correctly I can see no way that the lights can flash because there should be no power going to the lights.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

stuckintexas said:


> If the timer is off then there should be an open circuit so if the timer is functioning properly I do not see how you are getting power to the light every minute or so after the timer has "turned off."
> 
> Are you sure the timer is functioning properly?


I agree! Sounds like the timer is acting up.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

oops...i read that wrong.
this kind of defies logic.


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

That's what I also thought. But when I switched to another time, it did the very same thing. And then the second identical fixture did not flash with the very same timer.

I think I'll try something. The timers I'm using have two outlets. I think I'll plug in both lights at the same time and see if they both behave the same. If it's the timer, then the flashing should occur on both fixtures, not just one.

I'll test that right now.


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

vancat said:


> might the ballast be at fault?


Someone on TPT told me that his fixture did the very same thing, and then the ballast went out. Given my switching of the timers, I'm inclined to consider this, but I don't understand how the ballast would have any power to light up in any way at all.


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, I just tested it and it wouldn't flash this time. :noidea:

I have both light fixtures plugged into the timer with the newer one turned off (too much light until I get the CO2 and all going). If it starts flashing again tonight, I'll turn the second fixture on.

If only one fixture flashes, would that rule out the timer?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

You are gonna think I'm FOS, but I was gonna suggest the ballast. Then I thought that didn't make sense either if the timer was off.


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

I saw your post (even quoted it). It agree it doesn't make sense which is one reason I'm baffled.

I can see it being the timer if (1) the flashing stopped when I used a different timer and (2) all light fixtures plugged into the timer would have the same behavior.

But with two identical fixtures connected to the same timer? And the flashing occurring with a different timer? That would mean it's not the timer.

So I'm lost. I think the best I can do is to see if I can get both lights to either behave the same or different using two different timers.


----------



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

stick a volt meter into the socket on the timer and watch it if it spikes every min or so then your timer is shot and there is the problem if the timer is working correctly as stated above then there is no way that any electricity can get to your lights its just impossible the reason why one light is doing it and not the other could be because of the ballast the older ballast might be more sensitive to electric current than the other


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't have a volt meter, but I guess both of those timers have gone bad. Of course, you know they were my favorite timers.

I don't suppose being digital timers with a battery backup wouldn't make any different, would it? I'm still trying to stay in denial. :lol:


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

Okay, you all were right! It's the timer. I plugged the new fixture into the timer, and while the flashing didn't start right away, I finally saw it flash. One flash is all it takes.

I've replaced the timer and hope this one is okay.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Rockylou (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd suspect the ballast, too.

Would need to see the schematic to be sure, but there may be some capacitors/inductors in there that are discharging.

Of course, maybe your fixture is haunted .


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

It finally happened on both fixtures which confirms it's the timer.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

glad you got it solved, Vicki.


----------

